# Sage Dual Boiler - Steam Boiler Fails to Heat Up



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm in discussions with Sage about this. It is the second machine I have had and both exhibited classis symptoms of leaking "O" rings. This latest episode has resulted in the steam boiler failing to heat up. Can anyone please answer this question - If the coffee boiler behaves normally are my triacs OK? I am concerned the moisture from the leaking seals has caused the triacs to fail although the coffee boiler, LCD, lights and everything else work normally. Thanks.


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

Update: I managed to see where the thermal fuse is on the steam boiler and check continuity. It's open circuit so that confirms what I thought. Maybe my triacs are all OK. Anyway in a recent development Sage have offered a full service/repair back in Germany so I am going to take them up on this and let them sort out the thermal fuse, "O" rings and anything else that is wrong. Still miffed they did not respond as soon as I notified them of the original defect, if they had it would have saved me the cost of the service/repair. Live and learn.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Brilliant, you're going to get a fully serviced/working machine, so that's a result although at your expense...Shame about the cost and their response time.

Marked as resolved.


----------

